# Pics of pup we are considering. Weight vs age?



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey everyone
I posted a day or two ago about being nervous/anxious about adding a new dog/pup to our home. Talking with the breeder I am kind of surprised at her size. She is 10 weeks old and 2 lbs 12 ozs! Is she a chihuahua-sarus?  Seems very large for her age. Anyone else have a chi who was this weight at 10 weeks?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

First she's sooo pretty second bijoux was around that size I think and she's 7.9lbs at 6 months charting 8.5-9 lbs they do say a bigger chi is. Healthier chi but that usually only means over 3 lbs kinda thing and of course has many variables.

Basically I'd say if you would prefer a standard chi I don't think you will get it with her, when I get home I'll post the link for the chart I used for bijoux and it could give you a ballpark weight and you can see.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

First off, she's beautiful. Smoke was around that, not sure exactly the same, but close. And he's 7 pounds 13 oz at 18 months.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. This pup is beautiful and she sounds sweet. Honestly color/size doesnt really matter to me, it's all about personality. I was just shocked because my dog Penelope (she was a stray) is around 6 pounds and a chi mix. My husband is really pushing the second dog thing. I personally would prefer an adult. Trying to convince him is hard though, he really wants a puppy.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Penelope said:


> Thanks for the replies. This pup is beautiful and she sounds sweet. Honestly color/size doesnt really matter to me, it's all about personality. I was just shocked because my dog Penelope (she was a stray) is around 6 pounds and a chi mix. My husband is really pushing the second dog thing. I personally would prefer an adult. Trying to convince him is hard though, he really wants a puppy.


Chi puppies I have to say are nothing compared to other breeds bijoux is a puppy and as far as puppy habits go I couldn't be happier but thats comparing to a golden puppy...dear lord was Lincoln a handful! Never ever again will I get a golden puppy he was a terror lol

Have you considered a rescue perhaps that could be even ground? I do get it though when i was looking for a pup I was torn between rescue and puppy I ended up becoming a foster for a cho rescue and getting a chi pup lol

Concideraton your options and make sure u enjoy and don't accidentally resent a puppy sometimes that happens and we don't even know it.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Smeagol was around that when he was 10 weeks. And he is 5 lbs now at 14 months.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks again  I appreciate it. I have spoken with the breeder a little more and I really like her, she enjoys talking about the pups, she is really nice and the pups are well taken care of. My husband might win after all  lol


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Shes very cute! Is she blue or black? I cant tell from the pics. That seems a little big to me, Reese is about 6.5 lbs and was under two when we got him at 12 weeks. On the other hand, different pups grow at different rates and I dont think those growth charts are particularly accurate. Thats wonderful that you like the breeder, that makes all the difference. You can really tell when you bring a pup home if theyve been well cared for and loved at the breeders.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Bailey was 2lbs. 8oz at 8 weeks and now at 2 1/2 he weighs 8lbs 12oz.

I think she will be on the bigger side...but she is very cute


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

my pup bear is 12wks n weighs 4-5lbs but his mom was a big girl-10 to 12lbs.so,i knew what i was getting into.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

She is lovely i love her marking on her face, i wouldnt worry too much about the weight, my chi is around 6lb but has very similar measurement to chi's of 3-4lb, weight can be very deceiving.

 x


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

I didn't have Glyn till he was 16 wks and he was 4lbs. He's now 15months and 7lb 4oz hope this helps in some way. The pup is beautiful. Xx


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

Now my husband is getting cold feet.....can you believe it? After all the convincing he had to do with me  We'll see what happens!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Getting a second was the BEST thing we did. Gave Hope someone (other than us) to play with and helped get her energy out so we actually enjoyed her more. Also made us feel better about leaving her since she had someone to keep her company. Now she has 2 "someones" to keep her occupied! haha!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Getting a second was the BEST thing we did. Gave Hope someone (other than us) to play with and helped get her energy out so we actually enjoyed her more. Also made us feel better about leaving her since she had someone to keep her company. Now she has 2 "someones" to keep her occupied! haha!


Great point. Our older dog, Maggi, does not want anything to do with Quigley. Even now. He was a very, very busy little fella. It would have been nice if he had had someone to play with.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Having only ever had an 'accidental' chi and that being a x jrt I'm not really in a position to give any advice but as far as having a second dog is concerned I may be.

I have a rottie who is now almost 9 years old, he's never been alone as we've always had more than 1-2 dogs for the last few years.

Years ago I had on mastiff girl and she was so demanding it was ubeleivable until we sensibly got her a baby brother, a bullmastiff, to play with. They were both neutered so no puppies dont' worry I'd never have managed that!
Both dogs, ad all my multiple dogs since, have been the happiest dogs around.

Then we come to LeStat the tiny chi x jrt, almost 3lbs now at 17 months, he was previously kept with two terriers who would have nothing to do with him and he just did not know how to be a dog. Since coming to us he's gained two big brothers and a sister in the guise of the rottie, our min pin and my jrt puppy. It's taken LeStat a few months but he's slowly becoming a happy healthy litle dog now without the seperation issues, eating issues and him being a total nervous wreck. 
He's like a different dog!

Unless you are specifically looking for a tiny chi then if she gets to 7-10 lbs it's not an issue really........providing your other dog gets along with her.


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

My chi puppy is going to be 9 weeks on Sunday. When I picked her up a week ago she was 3.5 lbs. and her brothers and sister were all 2- 2.5 lbs. Now that I've had her for a week I think she has lost a little wight because she has realized that she doesn't have to fight for her food anymore. Her mother is 10 lbs. and her father is 7 lbs. My daughter has her full brother who is 9 months old and he weighs 7lbs. So to me, I think that puppy's weight is fine.... She's cute as a button too!!!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She definitely is beautiful! Angel was about 2lbs when we got him at nine weeks old. He is now 11 months old and weighs 9lbs. I do like the smaller chis but I have to say, I like him being 9lbs because I'm not afraid of him taking medicaions or having surgery if it ever becomes necessary. And with a golden to play with, the strong muscles are a plus!!

As for having 2 dogs, absolutely a good idea! They play together and keep each other company.

Good luck with your decision! She is beautiful!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

A little bigger is definitely a plus in the worry stakes.

My daughter gave us LeStat because she was scared she might 'break' him with him being so small.
We have however learned that he's tougher than he looks! He has to be with the other three we have.......lol
We did worry that Saxon, the rottie, might jump on him and break something at times but he tends to tippy toe around LeStat when he's nearby....usually directly under Saxons feet.......lol


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

At 10 weeks Bella was 2 lbs 14 oz (2.88 lbs) and Izzie was 1 lb 11 oz (1.69 lbs). Now at almost 1 they are now 7.4 lbs and 3.8 lbs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

At 10 weeks old, Lexie was 1 lb. 3 oz., and at 4 1/2 years old she weighs 3 1/2 lbs. At 10 weeks old, Chance weighed about 1 lb., and at 4 years old he weighs 4 lbs. I didn't get Gia until she was 17 weeks, so can't say what her weight was at 10 weeks. Jade weighed 12 oz. at 13 weeks, and now at 2 years and 7 months old, weighs right under 2 lbs. 

My guess is that this pup will end up 7 to 8 lbs., if not more. Still quite a small dog. : )


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, she is mine! I pick her up on Saturday


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

That's great news! She is very cute. Do you have a name picked out for her yet?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2010)

Not yet, I just made a post asking for suggestions....do you have any?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats! She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Penelope said:


> Well, she is mine! I pick her up on Saturday


Congrats!!! She looks like a sweetheart!!! : )


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats! She's a lovely little girl.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Penelope said:


> Not yet, I just made a post asking for suggestions....do you have any?



How about Mila?
It is a Russian name. It means something along the lines of``dear, sweetie,pleasant,etc`` It`s basically a term of endearment for a woman. 
We use it to describe someone very feminine, lovely, etc. I LOVE that name. 
I called one of my rescues it, and her adoptive family loved it so much they kept it. 
They say she constantly gets compliments on how pretty and unique it is. 
It`s easy and fast to pronounce too, so the dog learned it quickly. 
Congrats on your new puppy!!! Please post pics asap!


----------

